# Chasing the quail again



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

The quail Hunt started here this past Saturday but I haven't been able to get out until tonight. My son and I made a quick run and managed 4 out of the couple covies we jumped. Seeing pretty good numbers this year so far, so I might just have to chase them a little bit more this year.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Way cool! Are you using dogs?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Love hunting those little devils. They have been very frustrating for me the past several years. I've been hunting them out of St. George and spending allot of time walking for very few shooting opportunities. I think I'll be headed further south this year.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

PM sent Tigerpincer


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Nice shooting and that is goods news that quail numbers are up. Those birds are just fun to chase and tough to hit.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw a nice covey in the Penny's parking lot in Provo last Saturday.;-)


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Way cool! Are you using dogs?


I am, I'm running three labs as I'm a duck hunter first but they do a pretty good job with the little running buggers.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

tigerpincer said:


> Love hunting those little devils. They have been very frustrating for me the past several years. I've been hunting them out of St. George and spending allot of time walking for very few shooting opportunities. I think I'll be headed further south this year.


Let's just say that's where I use to hunt them and after seeing what it's like to actually see quail where they really do well, I'll never Hunt them in Utah again.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> Nice shooting and that is goods news that quail numbers are up. Those birds are just fun to chase and tough to hit.


I'll make a run here sooner or later and check where we go. With the rain this year it should be good.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Some good eating there


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like fun! I love quail hunting.


----------

